
GSFS18: a rejection of code of conducts - gabordemooij
https://redbeanphp.com/index.php?p=/code_of_conduct
======
cmrx64
this is pretty lame. ok, it’s nice that you reject it. so what? who cares?
this is the same sort of grandstanding in my eyes.

